# Strange digging in grass



## Brunocrosbie (Nov 22, 2021)

Location is North Wales Anglesey.

Have good luscious grass. Mixture of fescue and ryegrass. I have been noticing digging in my lawn from an animal. I went away for a week and some massive holes appeared. Does anyone know what I could do to fix this? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Raccoons looking for grubs ?


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

My guess would be a badger or fox. Only way to get rid of whatever it is would be to remove any possible food sources, worms and grubs are probably what they are looking for.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I don't think that's raccoons as they will usually try to dig just enough to flip the turf and get to the critters leaving divots but that looks more like actual digging with some holes.

I think it might be a fox or something else that tunnels. Have you walked on it and does the turf sink anywhere in there like something has been tunneling?


----------



## Brunocrosbie (Nov 22, 2021)

No it does not have obvious tunnels. It feels very aerated and compresses easily.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

do you have skunks in that area?


----------



## Brunocrosbie (Nov 22, 2021)

Apparently there are. But very rare. How would I prevent them from digging?


----------



## jduncan (Jul 22, 2017)

Best way to prevent digging is to remove the food source. This is a long read,,, but spot on:
https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn
What are your choices for grub control products in the UK?


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Brunocrosbie said:


> No it does not have obvious tunnels. It feels very aerated and compresses easily.


By compresses easily do you mean the ground sinks some when you walk on it? If so then that can indicate tunneling.

I think that's too much damage for skunks.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Raccoons tend to rip sections up. Skunks will burrow and claw, they can make a mess, especially in the night. The pictures look like a bunch of little holes, where they bury their nose, then claw away.

They can make a ton of damage, quick.


----------



## Brunocrosbie (Nov 22, 2021)

Ok thankyou for all the help. The UK isn't great for Pre emergent and grub control it seems. It compresses very very easily and sinks. Could it be a badger? They are very common where I live


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi Bruno, I would say mr badger has been busy, that's a real mess. Like others have said, it's looking for food so what food could they be after? I'm 50miles inland from you, we don't have anything like this here, we do get foxes though and they could make a mess.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Also think of wild birds. Wild turkeys in the USA can cause a lot of damage. But all of these animals are just looking for food.


----------



## Hendermp (Oct 19, 2020)

A game camera will solve the mystery for you but won't necessarily solve the problem.


----------



## Brunocrosbie (Nov 22, 2021)

So basically all I need to do is eliminate the food supply. To do that I use a grub and insecticide killer


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Turfsolv can help with grubs/pests in the lawn.
Purity for worm control.
Citronella/Peppermint oils mixed with water to deter foxes and squirrels.
Pre Emergents from US sellers on ebay.

Used the top three with good results, but with everything prices have shot up.
@Brunocrosbie


----------

